# Asparagus and Goat Cheese Quiche



## masta (Oct 22, 2006)

This is a simple recipe for a really flavorful Quiche that is a favorite at our house. Yes real men do eat Quiche!







*Asparagus and Goat Cheese Quiche*Makes 6 to 8 servings 


*Ingredients* 
3/4 cup Butter (175 ml)
1 1/2 cups All-Purpose Flour 375 ml
1 lb Asparagus, Trimmed and Peeled About 1"(2.5cm) up stems 500 g
1/4 cup Ice Water (50 ml)
1 tbsp Spicy Brown Mustard (15 ml)

*Filling:*
10 ozShallots, Chopped
Sliced Baby Bella Mushrooms 
1 tbsp Olive Oil (15 ml)
4 Eggs
1 1/4 cup Milk or Cream (300 ml)
1 tsp Salt (5 ml)
1/2 tsp Pepper (2 ml)
1 tbsp Chopped Fresh Thyme (or 1tsp/5ml Dried)(5 ml)
1 cup Crumbled Goat Cheese (250 ml)

*Method*
*1*.Combine flour with pinch of salt. Cut butter into flour until it is in tiny bits. Drizzle with ice water and gather together into a ball. Use more water if necessary. Roll dough to fit a 9"(24cm) or 10"(26cm) removeable bottom quiche pan. Line with parchment, fill with beans and bake "blind" for 20 minutes in a preheated 425F(210C) oven. Remove beans and paper. Spread bottom crust with mustard. 

*2*.Heat olive oil in large skillet. Add shallots, diced asparagus and mushroomsand cook gently until tender - about 5 minutes. Cool.

*3. *In large bowl whisk eggs with milk, salt, pepper and thyme. Line pie crust with cooled shallots, mushrooms, and asparagus. Top with crumbled goat cheese. Pour in egg mixture. Decorate with asparagus tips. 

*5.* Bake in a preheated 375F/190C oven for 35 to 40 minutes until custard is set and browned on top. Cool 10 minutes before serving. 

To help save some work and time the wife buys a store bought 15 oz total two pie crust package sold in the refrigerator section at the grocery store. Using both crusts that come in the package roll out the crusts on a floured surface, one crust is too thin. If using a store bought crust spray the pan with non-stick spray since it does not contain the amount of butter as the one in this recipe. Lay the crust in the pan and fit to bottom and sides the run your rolling pin over the top to cut off any excess.


Note: It is important to make sure the crust does not have any holes or cracks in it or the filling will leak out since the pan has a removable bottom.

The crust after blind baking it and coating with it with mustard.








Cooking shallots, asparagus, mushrooms, and shallots in olive oil.








Add the mixture to pie crust and top with goat cheese.










Pour in egg mixture and it will be full!










Top with Asparagus Tips and then cook in oven.










Finished product and a WE New Zealand Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc goes really well with it!


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 22, 2006)

Masta!


Looks great! I'm adding that recipe to our collection...


And, remember, REAL men eat whatever they please!!!






Dave


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks Delish


----------



## pkcook (Oct 22, 2006)

Masta,


You've got me drooling! I love asparagus, but don't eat it much. I'll give this one a try



.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks great masta...Will have to give that one a try for sure.


----------

